# LGB Mogul front coupler



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have a LGB Mogul, you know the dummy front coupler needs to be replaced..[/b]
Well I just found out (thanks to Jim Coplan) that the Kadee coupler #721 does the trick. The hardest part was removing the dummy coupler. [/b]But the mounting screws are all ready there, you just need to loosen them, slide the kadee into position and tighten the 2 screws. I glued the 2 springs with a drop of CA glue to hold them in position while sliding the coupler into position.[/b]


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The big snow plow is easier for adding a coupler such as the one on the C&S #7.
I am glad you found a solution with the Kadee.


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dan 
While I would agree with you Dan, but down here in Florida I don't need a snow plow.. : ) 

Pete 
P & S Central RR 
Lake Alfred, FL


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you mean the Kadee 791 (not 721). The 791 was built specifically for the LGB mogul.


But it looks like yours isn't installed just right. The coupler box should be lower and flush with the front beam. Try loosning the two screws and push down on the whole coupler box a bit until it sits flush. You will likely have to bend the coupler "hose" a bit too.


It should end up looking like the coupler on #315 in this photo (sorry not the best of photos but the best I could find showing the coupler):


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Well Matt, as luck would have it... I rechecked the package....it is Kadee #381. I don't want to 'force' it down anyfurther... 
but I'll give it a try, just in case. Nevertheless, it works great just the same.
Thanks,
Pete
P & S Central


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah if it's not the #791, then don't force it down.


Kadee doesn't make any G scale couplers lower numbered then #779, so maybe #381 should be #831. The #791 comes with a special pilot coupler and a standard #831 coupler for the tender. Maybe that's what your package says.



If the front (pilot) coupler isn't a #791 then it might not fit the LGB pilot perfectly. So forcing it down wouldn't be a good idea. Looking at your photos, it looks like the screws holding the coupler mount are in the wrong spot. The screws go through the little holes, while the cowcatcher slides through the open slot where your screws are.


Anyway, neat mogul photos and I like your ballast. The LGB mogul (new or old) is one of my favorite locomotives.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not the #831 as that's the truck mount type as in the photo. Kadee has so many numbers it's hard to keep track of 'em all.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, let's see if we can figure out which number _is_ right! (It's one of the reasons I didn't want to use Kadees! Too much confusion...)


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, here's the link to the Kadee Catalog, you'll find the...
[*] LGB Mogul w/Coupler Pilot, coupler information (i.e. 791 - G Scale/1791 - #1 Scale) on page five (5) & page seven (7 (top center-right)).
[*] LGB Mogul "Bear Trap" w/Plow, coupler information (i.e. 831 - G Scale / 1831 - #1 Scale) on page five (5) & page seven (7 (bottom-right)).
[/list] 
Kadee Catalog[/b]


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 15 Sep 2009 08:50 PM 
Well, let's see if we can figure out which number _is_ right! (It's one of the reasons I didn't want to use Kadees! Too much confusion...)

It's not as bad as it seems. Once you have it sorted out as to your own needs and preferences you'll find that more than 90% will be served by just one or two coupler styles. The additional styles will be used for special needs and as such will then become an asset even if it does require a bit of a search.


----------

